# X99 Pro BIOS update problem



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2015)

So I am building a rig for a friend and I am having issues with updating the BIOS. 

The BIOS comes in a .CAP file and EZ Flash 2 doesn't read it and neither does using the BIOS Recovery option either. 

I have scoured the web and nobody has a real answer. I watched a guy on YT do it with an X99-A and his read the CAP file just fine...

Help?

I'm pretty much stopped here until I get this problem solved...


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

Recovery doesn't work on UEFI.    Also u need to rename the file, depends on the motherboard.


Does it have USBF?


*Edit, *yeah it does. 

Use this to rename the file.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-M/BRenamer.zip

Load the renamed file onto an empty usb drive, power off, then insert the stick into the usbf port and hold button for 3 seconds.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> So I am building a rig for a friend and I am having issues with updating the BIOS.
> 
> The BIOS comes in a .CAP file and EZ Flash 2 doesn't read it and neither does using the BIOS Recovery option either.
> 
> ...



When I installed my 980ti in my x79 mobo - my pc wouldn't start.  After some blind panic (had redone my water loop) I thought about BIOS stuff.  Although our boards are different gens the issues may be similar?

I dl'ed a CAP (converter) file from my wife's laptop and used the EZ flashback option.  That's the one on standby when you don't turn PC on.  My first few attempts failed until i tried a newer USB stick.  The USB must be formatted to FAT or NTFS.  My older USB stick wasn't formatted correctly (i think).  Do as Pill Monster says and make sure the file is named 100% correctly (I used ASUS' support section to get the info for my mobo).  Once the file is on a compatible stick, you pop it in the EZ flash USB slot (PC power led on mobo is on but not powered up).  Hold the flashback button beside the USB port until it starts flashing and let go.  It should flash for a while.  When it stops flashing completely - you can restart system.

If you've done all that anyway and it didn't work - I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2015)

Tried the renamer, The BIOS Flashback doesn't read the file either it's really strange. Like if I rename it to a .ROM the BIOS doesn't even see the file but either the "raw" file or the "renamed" file it refuses to read them.

As for the USB format I have tried FAT, FAT32 and NTFS. All with the same result

Edit: To clarify when I ask EZFlash to read the file it comes back "Not a Proper BIOS file" or something to that effect.

Flashback(using the renamer)it blinks 3 times then goes solid(so no completing)


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Tried the renamer, The BIOS Flashback doesn't read the file either it's really strange. Like if I rename it to a .ROM the BIOS doesn't even see the file but either the "raw" file or the "renamed" file it refuses to read them.
> 
> As for the USB format I have tried FAT, FAT32 and NTFS. All with the same result
> 
> ...



Yeah, I experienced that when I used the older USB....  What file name are you using and where was it dl'ed from?


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Tried the renamer, The BIOS Flashback doesn't read the file either it's really strange. Like if I rename it to a .ROM the BIOS doesn't even see the file but either the "raw" file or the "renamed" file it refuses to read them.
> 
> As for the USB format I have tried FAT, FAT32 and NTFS. All with the same result
> 
> ...


   Format as fat32 then put the renamed  xxxx.cap onto it.  No need to change the filetype or anything. The usb drive has to be completely empty btw..


Can u link me the cap image?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Format as fat32 then put the renamed  xxxx.cap onto it.  No need to change the filetype or anything. The usb drive has to be completely empty btw..
> 
> 
> Can u link me the cap image?



Well I can't upload it but I got it right from ASUS support


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I can't upload it but I got it right from ASUS support



USBF tends be a bit finicky sometimes, as the54thvoid mentioned.  From say idk 100 usbf flashes there would be maybe 5 or 6 that didn't work for me the first time.

Don't give up yet. 


If the board is X99 pro rename the file* X99P.CAP*, then delete everything on the flash stick and drop the file on it.  That's all, but stick has to be totally clean.   Might take a couple of rinse and repeats. 


Maybe try different bios version...?  http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


when using EZYFlash don't rename the file,  instead just leave it as ASUSX99 Pro.cap or whatever it's called.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 13, 2015)

id say the problem is the usb stick 
try another one


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 13, 2015)

I used a file set from here for dos on usb stick: http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-boot-usb-stick.htm
I would try a different USB stick if this doesn't work. Preferably one of a different type. Also try to download the file from a different network location and computer incase its corrupt.


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> id say the problem is the usb stick
> try another one





vectoravtech said:


> I used a file set from here for dos on usb stick: http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-boot-usb-stick.htm



^I would give both these suggestions a try if no success.   From the BIOS  release notes it seems there have been some USB compatibility problems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2015)

How the file is named doesn't matter one bit.  With EZFlash, you just point to the file, whatever it is names, and it reads the file.  It then checks to make sure it is a valid BIOS file, it uses the data in the file to do this, it doesn't care about the name.

It sounds to me like the download are becoming corrupt some how.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2015)

Just as a heads up, I needed to use USB Flashback on my P9X79 Deluxe because it was unhappy with the DRAM. The first USB stick I used didn't work, it couldn't read it for some reason even though the file name was correct. So I highly urge anyone using the USB Flashback method to try out several USB drives, make sure its FAT32 formatted, and to try more than one kind of flash drive.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 2, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Just as a heads up, I needed to use USB Flashback on my P9X79 Deluxe because it was unhappy with the DRAM. The first USB stick I used didn't work, it couldn't read it for some reason even though the file name was correct. So I highly urge anyone using the USB Flashback method to try out several USB drives, make sure its FAT32 formatted, and to try more than one kind of flash drive.



Done this a few times, once my old RIVE board displayed the OO Q code. I thought for sure I needed to RMA it, but saw this video my first few attempts failed. Think I ended up holding the button longer or something as if the bios light starts to flash but then stop after only a few seconds it did not flash, think I counted to 60 seconds or so(I did it a few times). Again it was easy on the RIVE board as it has 2 bios chips to begin with, my issue at the time was a Q code of 00 after an overclock failure.
presently I have a Asus X79-Deluxe(no dual bios) board works fine with my 3930K CPU, I bought a Zeon CPU and when powered up I get the 00 Q code. I assume sense the deluxe is  a more current production time that it is already CAPS converted as when it tries to read an older bios off my formatted USB stick it says not a valid file or file un readable(I assume cause its a ROM file not a CAPS file or vise verssa)as if they were the same format I think the board would read the file OK.

I know this is an old thread but did want to post in hopes of helping someone who might find it, now sense I'm stuck with the Zeon I'm trying to pick up a first gen 2011(board cheap on flee bay)in hopes of being able to use the Zeon.

Here is the video that helped me save the 00 Q code after failed overclock on my RIVE Board,









 And JJ talks a little future on it


----------

